# 140g aquarium



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok so you might already know that I'm 14 and I have a 10,000g pond, a 55g saltwater FOWLR tank, a 125g reef tank, and 2 10 gallon tanks. Now the pond: It took us a year to build and we are still working on the filtration system, so that was challenging. Why would I say this? Because I am getting ready to hopefully build 2 140g aquariums. I have build a 10g bow-front tank and a 10,000g pond, but this is different. The pond has millions of tons of dirt to keep it from falling apart, and the 10g holds only a max weight of 175lbs. These 140g tanks could be holding 1 ton or more of water, live rock and fish. To make it easy about 1g of water is 10lbs, so 10x140=1400lbs + 200lbs for live rock =1600lbs+140lbs for sand tops =1740lbs aka .75 tons. I will post pictures once I start (If I can start) I probably won't post the pictures for a while because the cost of the tank is alot so I need to save up.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

It will cost me at least $200 per tank, so it might be a while.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

IMO its a waste of time and money to build any tank 300 gallons or less. If you know where to look you can get a 135 gallon tank for 200 bucks.


----------

